# Yamaha YS-624W, What is it worth?



## Marc Mueller

Hi,

I am a bit of a noob with Yamaha Snowblowers. To be honest, till recently I didn't even know they existed. I have just become the proud owner of a YS-624W which is in really good shape.

I was hoping you guys could give me some input on what it is worth. I just serviced it (oil change, carb cleaning, Fuel tank flush,..) and everything works perfectly. Starts on the first pull every time, the gears work, the tires look almost new, even the light works perfectly. It has some minimal rust in the drum, but the rest of the blower is virtually rust free.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/cmmvFTKpmVDKA1ov8

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dbert

Wow. That looks great. A metal tank 3 speed version is an earlier model, but that makes the condition even more remarkable.
As to value....It always depends...


----------



## Marc Mueller

dbert said:


> Wow. That looks great. A metal tank 3 speed version is an earlier model, but that makes the condition even more remarkable.
> As to value....It always depends...


Lol, that's exactly my problem. I am completely lost as to what its value is. Knowing that these yamahas have such a following, i would rather sell it to someone that's into those machines, rather than someone that will just let it rot with no maintenance.


----------



## nwcove

i would pay $800 cdn for one in that condition.


----------



## Marc Mueller

nwcove said:


> i would pay $800 cdn for one in that condition.


That's exactly the $600USD price i have heard from other people. Now i just have to find a buyer


----------



## JnC

Price is completely subjective and depends on your area, that machine here in the NE area can be found, in that condition for around $100~200. I paid $150 for my mint condition YS624, bought it from the original owner. 

Here is one for sale right now for $150, identical to yours and mine. 





































Here is mine


----------



## notabiker

Must be the headlight that adds the $400.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

JnC said:


> Price is completely subjective and depends on your area, that machine here in the NE area can be found, in that condition for around $100~200. I paid $150 for my mint condition YS624, bought it from the original owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for sale right now for $150, identical to yours and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxR5caJ4N8s


To the right buyer he could probably get $600. 

The value is what someone will pay you for it.

I've bought honda hs928's multiple ones in the $500-$600 range Is that their value?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Mueller

Snowbelt_subie, $150 seems outrageously cheap. Most people want more than that for an broken cheapo brand machine. But i guess deals can always be found


----------



## Miles

Yes, I think $600 US sounds right too. The augers on your machine still have their points showing that you have been maintaining it properly.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Marc Mueller said:


> Snowbelt_subie, $150 seems outrageously cheap. Most people want more than that for an broken cheapo brand machine. But i guess deals can always be found


Yea I almost bought a tracked ys828 once for $200 but the parts unavailable scared me off.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentHatch

Marc Mueller said:


> Snowbelt_subie, $150 seems outrageously cheap. Most people want more than that for an broken cheapo brand machine. But i guess deals can always be found


 @Marc Mueller where are you located?
@JnC can you send me that link of the one posted up?


----------



## Freezn

@JnC can you send me that link of the one posted up?[/QUOTE]

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/plainfield-yamaha-ys-624w-snowblower/7022086288.html

This one is available in Maine

https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/d/portsmouth-yamaha-828-snow-blower/7025699184.html


----------



## SilentHatch

Freezn said:


> @JnC can you send me that link of the one posted up?


https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/plainfield-yamaha-ys-624w-snowblower/7022086288.html

This one is available in Maine

https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/d/portsmouth-yamaha-828-snow-blower/7025699184.html[/QUOTE]



I know, I saw the one in Maine - tempting if there was more time between now and our first storm..


----------



## orangputeh

market research


----------



## Marc Mueller

SilentHatch said:


> @Marc Mueller where are you located?
> 
> @JnC can you send me that link of the one posted up?


SilentHatch, I am near Sycamore IL


----------



## Doublenn

It is worth never selling and using it instead, or keeping it and restoring it to mint to hang onto for a while longer. You will get a good price at some point, but you probably will never be able to replace it once you part with it. If you are set on selling check out the Yamaha snowblower fanclub forum. They will either give you an accurate price, have a ready buyer, or be able convince you to keep it for yourself.


----------



## RC20

I have a 1998 YS624T, coldest start is 3 pulls, looks like its 5 years old. 

I have yet to see a machine that matches it for generally features and capability though they have gotten fancier. 

We have 150 ft of driveway and 300 feet of trails in the back yard to keep clear plus some neighbors blowing as needed. 

Only parts replaced was the float bowl (leaking) and a skid. Belts are still excellent like new condition. Amazing.

Only adder was some left over screw in grip studs as the neighbor paved her driveway and its a first steep pitch.


----------



## JnC

I gifted mine to my sister who lives very next door, before I did that I had painted the bucket, augers and impellers, the machine still looks as good as new; Honda HD side skids were also added along with redKote coating on the steel tank to avoid it from any further rusting issues. 



I serviced it yesterday and honestly I am still amazed as to how nice these Yamahas are, no one can say that this machine was made/engineered back in the 80s, it still throws snow a mile, has original belts, original paint on the chassis, engine purrs like a kitten etc. I plan on reworking the Honda skids as they are 50% worn.


----------



## RC20

Originally I had a Toro, it was a good machine, I was 3rd owner, it was 25 years old and it was simply falling apart (literally , every time I used it something else cracked which is when my wife agreed we needed a new snow blower about half way through the first winter in our house)


The Yamaha is showing no signs of that and its at 20 years. Just amazing. 



Engine pulls like a John Deer "Johnny Popper frame diesel (have seen and listened to them plowing, they grunt down and you swear they will bog to a stop but just grunt and keep going )


The shop guys said don't let the 6 hp fool you, its like anyone else 8 hp. They sure were right and what do they put on the 24 inch machines now? Yep, 8 hp.


----------



## BNSFguy

Damm. $150.00 for that blower ?? That's a steal especially if it's in good working order. If I was in NE I'd pick it up tonight.


----------

